# Stronglight ALTEC vs Vitus vs ALAN



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys,

Am lusting for a vintage aluminum bike and need some advice.

How does the Stronglight compare with the Vitus/ALAN in terms of ride quality (just as silky smooth?) and build quality (does it stay together better?).

Also when buying any of these screwed and glued frames is there anything in particular that I should look out for? Are there any telltale signs of the joints starting to loosen up? Does aluminum of that era present any metal fatigue issues?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.  

VeloCruzer


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't overlook the Bador brand....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

VeloCruzer said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can speak for the Vitus frames. I've owned 4 Vitus frames... I've never had an issue with the joints.. The carbon tubed frames had issues but the aluminum tubed frames are very durable


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Despite the lack of Stronglight-specific info, I jumped in with both feet anyway! 

Stronglight ALTEC brought in from France by the original owner 20 years ago. He only used it for the occasional race so the wear and tear is minimal for its age. Build specs are:

- Dura-Ace Head Set
- Cinelli 100mm Head Stem
- Suntour Surperb Pro Bottom Bracket
- Simplex Reverse Friction Gear Levers
- Campagnolo C-Record Cranks 53-42
- Campagnolo Cobalt Brake Calipers
- Aero Brake Levers
- Cinelli 64-42 Bars
- Shimano 600 Rear Derailleur
- Suntour Superb Pro Front Derailleur
- Mavic G.L.330 Tubular Rims
- 8 Speed Maillard Screw on Cluster 12-23
- Suntour Superb Pro Sealed 32 Spoke Hubs
- Eliptical Spokes - Stainless
- Cateye Computer with Cadence
- Original Look Pedals - their second model

The original owner took it off eBay after we agreed on a reasonable price and I promised not to split it or turn it into a fixie, and I would honor its heritage instead. 

Cheers,
Maurice


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is too cool.....That is a keeper


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice and very rare compared to Vitus and/or ALan (often rebranded as Guerciotti's).

I particularly like the way it mimics "lugs" with the headtube/toptube/downtube and seatcluster junctions.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice find! You did well.


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I dig the simulated lugs and Cobalto brakes. One thing the AlAn has over it though is a nicely engraved head tube whereas this Stronglight is blank. Some pics attached.

Overall I'll keep it as is since it has a nice balance of patina and good condition.

Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I like the offset computer mount...what brand is it?


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a Cateye. 

The cover of the manual says:

"Cateye Micro
Cyclocomputer
Model CC-6000"


----------



## kernowben (May 2, 2011)

*Stronglight altec seatpost, seat problem*

Hi,

Sorry to dig up an old thread but i really need HELP!

I bought a bike from someone off craigslist and it turns out is a vintage Stronglight Altec.

It is almost identical to the one in the pics on this thread but has no seat. I thought this would not be a problem but when I took it to my local bike shop and they said the seat post is ultra rare and they didn't know how to affix a seat to it. Could anyone enlighten me? am i missing parts, am i just being stupid or do i need a particular seat?

Thanks in advance for any help,

Ben

Ill try to post pics now


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Ben,

I started this thread and used to own the Stronglight ALTEC pictured at the top. I sold it because it was just a tad too small for me - that broke my heart because it was such a joy to ride.

Anyway, the frame takes a 25mm quill seat post. 25mm is rare. 25mm with a quill is ultra rare. But it looks like you have the right seat post already (same one I had) and the only thing missing is the lower clamp that mates to the pair of seat post clamps in your pictures. If I recall correctly, the one piece lower goes on the bottom, the other two bits go on top, and the seat rail is sandwiched in the middle. I don't think there's anything magical about that missing lower bit - a bike store that is familiar with 80s steel vintage bikes might be able to produce one, or you just swap in a new set of clamps and bolts.

So, assuming your quill and quill bolt are in good working condition, you are actually very nearly there.

These are the bits that came with my seat post for your reference.

Regards,
Maurice

View attachment 229518


----------



## kernowben (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Maurice for your quick and helpful reply. 

I did wonder if that may be the sort of thing that I was missing. I will make an attempt to source that. At least I now know exactly what I am looking for now and can show bike shops for reference. Where do you think I may find a set of clamps and bolts that would fit? 

Oh and by chance that someone has what I need, I'm Vancouver, BC based.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## BBGTR (Nov 16, 2010)

VeloCruzer said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Despite the lack of Stronglight-specific info, I jumped in with both feet anyway!
> 
> ...


Wow, just came across this thread by chance. The ALTEC you are referring to was mine! Seems like a long time ago that I sold it to you. Hope you enjoyed it. Would love to see some pics of it again!.

Regards
Andrew


----------

